# NOT GUILTY



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

KR

On all counts!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Anyone smell smoke?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Thank the gods, goddesses, little green men, the jury and etc.

HOORAY!


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Anyone smell smoke?


That’s just the little puff of CLP that gets vaporized when you drop a bolt catch and strip a round. Thousands of those little puffs at once, all across the country.

The big, stinky smoke of peoples’ life’s work burning up is still a couple hours away.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Our Justice system still works......sometimes. Now Kyle, Go forth as sue the Leftist media and the Senile old Racist into the poor house.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

What took them so long?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Sometimes our justice system works.
Despite Biden trying to corrupt the trial, it worked.
He needs to be prosecuted for his remarks, nasty old bigot.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Checking Vegas for the over and under on how many big screens giveaways at tonight's fire sale.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Things are quiet in front of the Kenosha Courthouse. There were no shouts, but there was praying.

A friend observed that evil does its work in darkness. I hope Kenosha utilizes the National Guard if necessary.

Thank God that truth prevailed.


----------



## 7UP guy (Jul 23, 2021)

GTX63 said:


> View attachment 102345


Who's Brandon?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

OMG.
Let's Go, Brandon is the code for F... Joe Biden.
Origin:








What does Let's Go Brandon mean?


MEMES have become a viral trend where people poke fun at an idea, behavior, or style through the use of pictures. NASCAR racer Brandon Brown is the latest meme victim thanks to an NBC interview fol…




www.the-sun.com


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

The talking heads on CourtTV are still trying to slant the whole thing. They are interviewing some judge who is still trying to excoriate Kyle and the judge in the case. 

I just want to slap her through the screen and tell her, "STFU, liar!"


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Don't watch it. Wait for highlights. Less stressful.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

My understanding was that there were two hold-outs that were looking at the videos over and over searching for the truth or their idea of truth.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Farmerga said:


> Our Justice system still works......sometimes. Now Kyle, Go forth as sue the Leftist media and the Senile old Racist into the poor house.


The family of those men that were killed will have him in court for money. However with the book he will write and make millions will be a lot of cash for him.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

101pigs said:


> The family of those men that were killed will have him in court for money. However with the book he will write and make millions will be a lot of cash for him.


What money?


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

101pigs said:


> The family of those men that were killed will have him in court for money. However with the book he will write and make millions will be a lot of cash for him.


Good luck, a pedophile, a domestic abuser, and a thief and gun criminal walk into a court room.....(the first two are in urns.)

The fact that he was acquitted means that the three were indeed engaged in criminal activity at the time of their deaths/injury and one cannot legally profit from illegal activity.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

They earned them urns.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Farmerga said:


> Good luck, a pedophile, a domestic abuser, and a thief and gun criminal walk into a court room.....(the first two are in urns.)
> 
> The fact that he was acquitted means that the three were indeed engaged in criminal activity at the time of their deaths/injury and one cannot legally profit from illegal activity.


And they were all violating curfew. I can’t imagine a wrongful death suit will stick.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

GTX63 said:


> Anyone smell smoke?


Patience my friend... gotta wait 'til dark. Everybody knows peaceful protests only happen after dark.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Lisa in WA said:


> And they were all violating curfew.


I understood that he was asked to help defend a car lot from being damaged and was later chased by that Pedophile, I don't know who asked Rittenhouse, but if it was the owner, or someone speaking for the owner, and the car lot was private property, would curfew laws come into play for Mr. Rittenhouse? Most emergency curfew decrees only apply to public property.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Farmerga said:


> I understood that he was asked to help defend a car lot from being damaged and was later chased by that Pedophile, I don't know who asked Rittenhouse, but if it was the owner, or someone speaking for the owner, and the car lot was private property, would curfew laws come into play for Mr. Rittenhouse? Most emergency curfew decrees only apply to public property.


I think you’re right. And he was charged with violating curfew but it was dismissed because the prosecution could not prove there was a curfew in place.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

IIRC from what I read, the curfew was put in place after the shooting. Any curfew would not affect people legally occupying private property.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

The owners of the carlot testified that they did not know KR was there and did not ask him to protect the lot. They lied, there are videos of them talking to KR.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I’m just glad the jury saw the obvious!


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Black Friday will come early for some folks I'm afraid.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes. They lied. Probably trying to insulate themselves from any blame if he had been convicted and the corpse's relatives coming after them in court wanting money.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Farmerga said:


> Good luck, a pedophile, a domestic abuser, and a thief and gun criminal walk into a court room.....(the first two are in urns.)
> 
> The fact that he was acquitted means that the three were indeed engaged in criminal activity at the time of their deaths/injury and one cannot legally profit from illegal activity.


There will be big civil lawsuits from 3 differents families for sure. Maybe more.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

101pigs said:


> There will be big civil lawsuits from 3 differents families for sure. Maybe more.


For what?


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

po boy said:


> For what?


Civil lawsuit from 2 dead and one other shot. The lawsuits will be filed for sure. It is the right of the families of the dead to file civil lawsuit no matter how the murder trial came out.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

101pigs said:


> There will be big civil lawsuits from 3 differents families for sure. Maybe more.


The first should be from Kyle's family towards the pedophile, the granny backhander and the one armed bandit. Or their estates.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

The one living attacker/terrorist should spend the rest of his life in prison, for attempted murder.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

And then, while the Rittenhouse family is foreclosing on homes and confiscating bank accounts, they can start their defamation lawsuits. I'd say everyone sending them their list of names who have slandered him should help with the lawyers who have to send out letters, notices and subpoenas.
Oh, here is a new one and Blasio is a 1%er so he can be right up at the top with those who need to pay Kyle "their fair share".








Old Blasio must not have thought before deciding to lie and defame the young man right after the verdict.
Or, he just thinks he is to big to fail.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I find it particularly outrageous that after all of the ruckus about Trump improperly influencing an ongoing investigation or trial, Biden did the same thing and called KR a white supremacist. 
So over the hypocrisy.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

GTX63 said:


> And then, while the Rittenhouse family is foreclosing on homes and confiscating bank accounts, they can start their defamation lawsuits. I'd say everyone sending them their list of names who have slandered him should help with the lawyers who have to send out letters, notices and subpoenas.
> Oh, here is a new one and Blasio is a 1%er so he can be right up at the top with those who need to pay Kyle "their fair share".
> View attachment 102349
> 
> ...


O.J. was found not guilty however was fined 33.5 million for the dead of 2 people. Civil and Murder trials are two different trials
and could come out different.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Comparing Nicole Simpson and Ronald Goleman to the two Kenosha degenerates is like comparing ice cream to the milk that dripped from the cow's teet into a mud puddle.
I'm listening but you need to work on that one a little bit.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Lisa in WA said:


> I find it particularly outrageous that after all of the ruckus about Trump improperly influencing an ongoing investigation or trial, Biden did the same thing and called KR a white supremacist.
> So over the hypocrisy.


I stepped into the twittersphere for a moment and it was like sitting in a doctor's office smelling of vomit. One thing tribalism does is attack both short and long term memory.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Rittenhouse and Sandmann agree to share joint custody of CNN

Rittenhouse, Sandmann Agree To Share Joint Custody Of CNN | The Babylon Bee


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Has anyone noticed that they are calling in the national guard now that it is not politically expedient to have unrest? Actions that, had they been taken, would have prevented the Rittenhouse incident. Of course, I'm from Virginia, and I've what it looks like from the front lines, when the media and their chosen leaders use your neighborhood for a political playground.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

101pigs said:


> There will be big civil lawsuits from 3 differents families for sure. Maybe more.


 Their lawyers will make money, and Kyle's lawyer will make money and THEY will pay the bill.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

101pigs said:


> O.J. was found not guilty however was fined 33.5 million for the dead of 2 people. Civil and Murder trials are two different trials
> and could come out different.


Yes, but, there was no one claiming that the two dead folks were involved in criminal activity when they were killed. That is the difference.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Well looky here. Lets call this one a participation award.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461765223052947460


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

barnbilder said:


> Has anyone noticed that they are calling in the national guard now that it is not politically expedient to have unrest? Actions that, had they been taken, would have prevented the Rittenhouse incident. Of course, I'm from Virginia, and I've what it looks like from the front lines, when the media and their chosen leaders use your neighborhood for a political playground.


Sending the NG home?
Why, it seems like all the characters fitting the government's and corporate media's definition of a "domestic terrorist" who are watching this monkey on a football scam would necessitate calling on David Chipman and reinforcing the guard and locking every government official in a vault overnight.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Congratulations Kyle.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

GTX63 said:


> Comparing Nicole Simpson and Ronald Goleman to the two Kenosha degenerates is like comparing ice cream to the milk that dripped from the cow's teet into a mud puddle.
> I'm listening but you need to work on that one a little bit.
> [/Q Its all in the U.S.A. courts. O.J. was a big name however he did have to pay in civil court. This man may have to pay in the civil count that will be filed. Why should it matter who the person is. The big different in this case is he did kill 2 men. O.J. Did not. but still had to pay.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It shouldn't matter who the person is. The non white kid in Texas who shot up his school and was released from jail says different.
The non white gun and knife fight in Chicago in which death results and in the DA not pressing charges and calling it "mutual combat" says different.
Calling Kyle Rittenhouse a racist, a white supremist and trying to send him to the electric chair for life shows you that who they are does matter.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Farmerga said:


> Yes, but, there was no one claiming that the two dead folks were involved in criminal activity when they were killed. That is the difference.


Two people are dead because of the killer. There will be lawsuits within 1 year but most likely 30 days. Who will win the Civil case is anyones guess.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

101pigs said:


> Two people are dead because of the killer. There will be lawsuits within 1 year but most likely 30 days. Who will win the Civil case is anyones guess.


Yeah, find a lawyer to take that case, unlike OJ, Kyle has no money to steal!
and btw, Kyle isn’t a killer, he’s an American citizen, a good one at that!


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

101pigs said:


> Two people are dead because of the killer. There will be lawsuits within 1 year but most likely 30 days. Who will win the Civil case is anyones guess.


The Civil case will be settled out of court.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> It shouldn't matter who the person is. The non white kid in Texas who shot up his school and was released from jail says different.
> The non white gun and knife fight in Chicago in which death results and in the DA not pressing charges and calling it "mutual combat" says different.
> Calling Kyle Rittenhouse a racist, a white supremist and trying to send him to the electric chair for life shows you that who they are does matter.


This is absolutely correct. 
Nor should it matter what political persuasion the people who comment on it are.
We should judge people on the facts of the case and how the law applies to them. Not on our emotions.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

101pigs said:


> The Civil case will be settled out of court.


More like the civil case will be laughed out of court.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

101pigs said:


> Two people are dead because of the killer. There will be lawsuits within 1 year but most likely 30 days. Who will win the Civil case is anyones guess.


Two people are dead because of their own illegal actions.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Farmerga said:


> Two people are dead because of their own illegal actions.


That and being stupid!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Chasing some down and trying to attack them, possibly kill them, is a far different thing than killing your wife and her supposed lover. 

Treyvon Martin's family didn't get any money from Zimmerman.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Evons hubby said:


> That and being stupid!


That gene pool will not go farther. If he was concealed carrying they would have never known. Stupid is going after him knowing what he had... I have no remorse for the dead or wounded in this case!!!


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

GTX63 said:


> t shouldn't matter who the person is. The non white kid in Texas who shot up his school and was released from jail says different.


That was just weird. I don't think anybody denies that he did it and I have never heard of a school shooter being released so quickly with such a low bond. 



GTX63 said:


> The non white gun and knife fight in Chicago in which death results and in the DA not pressing charges and calling it "mutual combat" says different.


Dueling has been illegal since the beginning of the Republic. 
That DA should be disbarred for being an idiot. 


GTX63 said:


> Calling Kyle Rittenhouse a racist, a white supremist and trying to send him to the electric chair for life shows you that who they are does matter.


With no evidence whatsoever .


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not sure how he escape the possession of a dangerous weapon by a person under eighteen and failure to comply with emergency order.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

altair said:


> I'm not sure how he escape the possession of a dangerous weapon by a person under eighteen and failure to comply with emergency order.


???????
It was not illegal for him to have the dangerous weapon. The judge ruled it was not illegal, that is why that count was thrown out.
What emergency order did he fail to comply with?


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

altair said:


> I'm not sure how he escape the possession of a dangerous weapon by a person under eighteen and failure to comply with emergency order.


The gun was legal. No escape necessary. 

The prosecution didn't understand the law and incorrectly charged him. 

Nothing complicated on that one.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

altair said:


> I'm not sure how he escape the possession of a dangerous weapon by a person under eighteen and failure to comply with emergency order.


It was a long rifle and was totally legal for him to have. That is why the judge dismissed the charges after he got the persecutor to admit that Kyle didn't break that particular law. I don't think there was an emergency order until after the shootings.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

i keep seeing people ranting that this will give Proud boy, militia or antifa types the message that they can take guns to a riot.
Our justice system is not about sending messages. I’m wondering how they’d like to be tried and have their freedom hang in the balance because of a social message.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

101pigs said:


> There will be big civil lawsuits from 3 differents families for sure. Maybe more.


Hope they loose and get to pay the court cost.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> i keep seeing people ranting that this will give Proud boy, militia or antifa types the message that they can take guns to a riot.
> Our justice system is not about sending messages. I’m wondering how they’d like to be tried and have their freedom hang in the balance because of a social message.


Some are using this verdict to advocate for the complete overhaul of the judicial system.









Colin Kaepernick says Rittenhouse verdict 'validates the need to abolish our current system'


Colin Kaepernick responded to the Kyle Rittenhouse verdict in a tweet on Friday, stating “this only further validates the need to abolish our current system.”




www.foxnews.com





But I'm not sure what they want to replace it with.....


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

po boy said:


> KR
> 
> On all counts!


This was most definitely proven true.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

101pigs said:


> Two people are dead because of the killer. There will be lawsuits within 1 year but most likely 30 days. Who will win the Civil case is anyones guess.


Two people are dead because of their own actions. It's clear that they provoked him and suffered for their stupidity.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> ???????
> It was not illegal for him to have the dangerous weapon. The judge ruled it was not illegal, that is why that count was thrown out.
> What emergency order did he fail to comply with?


Took me a while to find, but there was a curfew and he was underage Statute 948.60 (a) Any person under 18 years of age who possesses or goes armed with a dangerous weapon is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

altair said:


> Took me a while to find, but there was a curfew and he was underage Statute 948.60 (a) Any person under 18 years of age who possesses or goes armed with a dangerous weapon is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor.


There is an exemption for long guns to the law he was charged with.

The prosecution admitted in court that the gun was legal.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

altair said:


> Took me a while to find, but there was a curfew and he was underage Statute 948.60 (a) Any person under 18 years of age who possesses or goes armed with a dangerous weapon is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor.


The curfew charge was dropped because apparently it wasn’t actually in force.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Farmerga said:


> It was a long rifle and was totally legal for him to have. That is why the judge dismissed the charges after he got the persecutor to admit that Kyle didn't break that particular law.


Thanks, Farmega.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

altair said:


> I'm not sure how he escape the possession of a dangerous weapon by a person under eighteen and failure to comply with emergency order.


Define dangerous? My brother and I had shotguns at 8 and 10 years old. Nothing was safe during hunting season!!!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Redlands Okie said:


> Hope they loose and get to pay the court cost.


If they are goofy enough to try to sue Rittenhouse in civil court, I hope that Rittenhouse countersues and makes a mint.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Some are using this verdict to advocate for the complete overhaul of the judicial system.


It seems they want to replace our justice system with the type that tried Kyle right after he shot the Pedophile. From the tape and description of events, it would be deemed a lynch mob by definition.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

altair said:


> Took me a while to find, but there was a curfew and he was underage Statute 948.60 (a) Any person under 18 years of age who possesses or goes armed with a dangerous weapon is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor.


It does not apply according to 948.60 (3)(c), as was determined by the judge in the case.









EXPLAINER: Why did judge drop Rittenhouse gun charge?


On the surface, it looked like prosecutors would convict Kyle Rittenhouse on at least one charge in his murder trial — being a minor in possession of a firearm




abcnews.go.com





The curfew itself was contested in court and those who were ticketed got their charges dismissed.



https://www.kenoshanews.com/news/local/citations-dismissed-for-those-who-contested-emergency-curfew-violations-issued-during-august-2020-protests/article_2b9ccaa5-886f-5f4d-a6ff-f555cc97b43d.html


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

altair said:


> Took me a while to find, but there was a curfew and he was underage Statute 948.60 (a) Any person under 18 years of age who possesses or goes armed with a dangerous weapon is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor.


Out of idle curiosity, why are you trying to find something Kyle did wrong or against the law? He deserves commendation for his actions, imho.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

^ I tend to play devil's advocate because I know not much is cut and dry.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The judge had already thrown out the weapons charge and the prosecution could not prove the curfew charge. By continuing to say Rittenhouse violated those laws, you are arguing against what was determined by the court.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

altair said:


> ^ I tend to play devil's advocate because I know not much is cut and dry.


The devil had plenty of advocates in this case.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Farmerga said:


> The devil had plenty of advocates in this case.


Too many. All of whom judged him without caring about the facts in the case. But what else can you expect from a media that has been excusing child molesters and wife beaters for years?


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> Too many. All of whom judged him without caring about the facts in the case. But what else can you expect from a media that has been excusing child molesters and wife beaters for years?


And the lawful verdict has no affect on their racist rants about this kid. He is a "white" gunman who "crossed state lines" to kill "protesters.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

altair said:


> I'm not sure how he escape the possession of a dangerous weapon by a person under eighteen and failure to comply with emergency order.





> The prosecutor asked Rittenhouse why he didn’t carry a handgun instead. He correctly answered that a young man his age is prohibited by law from carrying a handgun. But carrying a rifle was legal for him.
> 
> The Editorial Board wants people to think that AR-15s are somehow super deadly. But many hunting rifles fire bullets (such as .30-06 or .308) that are far larger in diameter and far more lethal than the .223 round fired by the AR-15.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Some are using this verdict to advocate for the complete overhaul of the judicial system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Kaepernick's case, my guess would be total anarchy.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

The 5.56 (223) round was designed to be less lethal on the battle field. The goal of a battle is not to kill the enemy, it is to incapacitate him that way you have stopped not only the soldier, but, also those who have to help him off of the battle field and it also forces the enemy to spend resources on his medical treatment.

I heard some idiot talking about how Riddenhouse used FMJ rounds to shoot his attackers, like that was a bad thing. Either the "reporter" was totally ignorant, or, they hoped their audience was.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The background of the dead and wounded could be admitted in a civil case.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Farmerga said:


> The 5.56 (223) round was designed to be less lethal on the battle field. The goal of a battle is not to kill the enemy, it is to incapacitate him that way you have stopped not only the soldier, but, also those who have to help him off of the battle field and it also forces the enemy to spend resources on his medical treatment.


That’s something of a war-history urban legend. 5.56/.223 was designed and selected for its light weight compared to the .30 Gov and .308/7.62. There was a decades long push-and-pull debate between low-rate, accurate fire, and quantity over quality in the output of our riflemen. The M16 in 5.56 came along in a “hold my beer” move by the quantity-over-quality camp. The wounding effect was an argument they made to keep it afloat after they’d test-fielded it and reviewed the AARs. 




Farmerga said:


> I heard some idiot talking about how Riddenhouse used FMJ rounds to shoot his attackers, like that was a bad thing. Either the "reporter" was totally ignorant, or, they hoped their audience was.


The prosecution tried to make that point in their cross-examination of Rittenhouse. There was a really awkward exchange where Finger-on-the-Binger tried to get Rittenhouse to say that hollow-points “explode in the target”, and FMJs are designed to go through multiple targets with one shot. Rittenhouse completely defused it; “_uhhh…I don’t really know that much about ammunition. I just bought what they had, and was cheapest._”


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

…but, the wounding effect of light-weight, high-velocity FMJs did come out in the courtroom in this exchange:


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

altair said:


> ^ I tend to play devil's advocate because I know not much is cut and dry.


I like this type of attitude. Question everything always. 

But in this case, from what I have been reading, these questions have been answered with some very good evidence.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Farmerga said:


> The 5.56 (223) round was designed to be less lethal on the battle field. The goal of a battle is not to kill the enemy, it is to incapacitate him that way you have stopped not only the soldier, but, also those who have to help him off of the battle field and it also forces the enemy to spend resources on his medical treatment.
> 
> I heard some idiot talking about how Riddenhouse used FMJ rounds to shoot his attackers, like that was a bad thing. Either the "reporter" was totally ignorant, or, they hoped their audience was.


Their audience indeed was in fact willfully ignorant.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> I like this type of attitude. Question everything always.
> 
> But in this case, from what I have been reading, these questions have been answered with some very good evidence.


Agreed.

This case seemed all but settled within a few days of the videos coming out. The one thing that left me hanging was the prosecution’s allegation that the drone video showed Rittenhouse pointing his rifle at someone in Rosenbaum’s party. Depending on the timing and chain of events that took place between that moment and the pedophile assuming room temperature, it could have been possible to see the first shooting as something other than self-defense. That turned out not to be the case, but it was worth deliberation. 

Each of the other shootings was crystal-clear self-defense.


----------



## link30240 (Aug 22, 2021)

altair said:


> I'm not sure how he escape the possession of a dangerous weapon by a person under eighteen and failure to comply with emergency order.



Because he was innocents of both charges, if you watched the trial or got your news from somewhere other than MSNBC or CNN you would have know this!


----------



## link30240 (Aug 22, 2021)

altair said:


> Took me a while to find, but there was a curfew and he was underage Statute 948.60 (a) Any person under 18 years of age who possesses or goes armed with a dangerous weapon is guilty of a Class A misdemeanor.


Read the whole law not just the first line, You can be as dense as you wish no one can stop that, but it wont make you right


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> That’s something of a war-history urban legend. 5.56/.223 was designed and selected for its light weight compared to the .30 Gov and .308/7.62. There was a decades long push-and-pull debate between low-rate, accurate fire, and quantity over quality in the output of our riflemen. The M16 in 5.56 came along in a “hold my beer” move by the quantity-over-quality camp. The wounding effect was an argument they made to keep it afloat after they’d test-fielded it and reviewed the AARs.
> 
> 
> 
> The prosecution tried to make that point in their cross-examination of Rittenhouse. There was a really awkward exchange where Finger-on-the-Binger tried to get Rittenhouse to say that hollow-points “explode in the target”, and FMJs are designed to go through multiple targets with one shot. Rittenhouse completely defused it; “_uhhh…I don’t really know that much about ammunition. I just bought what they had, and was cheapest._”


Yes, it was mainly a decision based on the weight of the ammo. But the point that needs to be impressed upon the uninformed, who often say that AR-15s don't need to be owned by common peasants, is that the muzzle energy differences in the AR-15 and what they deem "safe for peasants" is astounding. Rosenbaum would have bled out at the scene, his arm blown in two, hanging by a thread, if kyle had used grandpa's hunting rifle, chambered in .270 or any common hunting round. A hunting shotgun, loaded with buckshot, would rack up a much more impressive body count, in Kenosha, or any of the school shootings. Even with birdshot, you would have had the same body count in Kenosha, with Rosenbaum probably not surviving his wound, plus you would have a bunch of other people maimed and possibly blinded.

Kyle displayed the very reason we need AR-15's. When approached by an angry mob, that intends to do harm, you can't depend on police to protect you. Police are controlled by politicians, and if it is politically expedient to let an angry mob destroy everything, you are on your own. In such a situation, it is nice to have a battle proven weapon with multi shot capabilities, that is light, maneuverable, and easy to use. Kyle did really well at illustrating the flaws in a very common argument. A large part of why he was on trial. But we need to drive home the fact that in most of these situations, if we followed the advice of professed experts, and only allowed criminals to have such weapons, the more easily obtainable "hunting" weapons would be much more deadly.

I've always heard the "enemy wounded removes three enemy from the conflict" argument, and while it was not a determining factor, it has some merit. Another huge plus for the 5.56, in battlefield situations, we aren't always standing in neat rows perfectly parallel to each other, and there has been many a soldier killed or wounded by a bullet that passed through it's intended target and did harm on the other side, while we can't do anything about bullets that whiz past their intended target, and do harm on the other side, we can control the input in such a way that those that hit their target, stay inside their target, or exit much less harmful. The uninformed seem unable to grasp simple concepts of math and physics when they advocate that civilians be regulated into using weapons that are three times as powerful as the common military weapons. 

I haven't shot any humans, but I've shot a lot of human sized animals. To take out a deer, their are a lot of deer cartridges that have way more power than is needed. Somewhere around the .243 winchester is pretty adequate, you aren't wasting powder and lead to lug around a bunch of extra weight that you don't need. The 6.5's & 7mm's are pretty nice, a little extra in case of marginal human input. But the deer that I have seen die on crop depredation permits, shot with a .223 were always interesting, and always made me curious. (It is illegal here to hunt deer with a common, off the shelf, AR-15 because it "isn't powerful enough"). When you whack them with a .300 magnum, all that muzzle energy, and the bullet diameter, they know they are hit. Must be like somebody paddling you with a 2x6. They immediately run, with a rib shot and they run until they can't. With a .223, if you don't hit a rib, they seem to act like a bee stung them. Their heart and lungs are jelly, but they don't react, kind of hop, and look around and get wobbly and fall down. If you hit a rib, they can run, and when they do, it will take longer for them to fall over compared to a deer rifle, but if it's a crop field you are still going to find them. This is why in some states it is illegal to use them, in the woods, a lot of them would be lost. I can only imagine, on a battlefield, back in the days of .30-40 Krag, on up, if you were hit, you knew it. But once we switched to the hyper .22, how many enemy got hit, and didn't think it was bad, went on with whatever order they were assigned, and then got all woozy and light headed. If they were an integral lookout, this would be bad. " I'm hit ow ow ow" versus " I think I'm OK", which guy are you calling up., when you are likely all grazed somewhere. This has been one of the unseen advantages of our weapon choice since the 1960's IMO. Probably wasn't a factor in the choice, because that was money and weight, but it's there, just like the "takes three to carry a wounded man" argument. I saw a deer reach up to get an apple after taking a .223 to the ribs once. Got dizzy about that time and fell over. It always made me think. Human nature dictates that you don't want to be in need of the medic, so if you can believe that it's not that bad while seconds tick, walking wounded are counted as soldiers during battle and influence command decisions. Everyone is probably smart enough to know not to be like that guy that said it wasn't that bad now, but think about when the first 5.56's ripped into enemy like little angry bees.

But let's not forget to call out our enemy, when they suggest that this military weapon should be illegal, while the weapons they pretend to be OK with are three times as powerful, every time they say it.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Hehe:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462029301289824259


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

barnbilder said:


> Yes, it was mainly a decision based on the weight of the ammo. But the point that needs to be impressed upon the uninformed, who often say that AR-15s don't need to be owned by common peasants, is that the muzzle energy differences in the AR-15 and what they deem "safe for peasants" is astounding. Rosenbaum would have bled out at the scene, his arm blown in two, hanging by a thread, if kyle had used grandpa's hunting rifle, chambered in .270 or any common hunting round. A hunting shotgun, loaded with buckshot, would rack up a much more impressive body count, in Kenosha, or any of the school shootings. Even with birdshot, you would have had the same body count in Kenosha, with Rosenbaum probably not surviving his wound, plus you would have a bunch of other people maimed and possibly blinded.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Let's compare what Kyle Rittenhouse used compared to what he could have used and what politicians consider dangerous to what really can be.



> The AR-15 platform is known for its accuracy, especially over longer distances. For some types of hunting, this characteristic is particularly useful for successful hunts. Each bullet type has varying effective ranges. The .223 is effective from 400-600 meters. An AR-15 chambered in .308 has an effective range to about 800 meters; .338 Lapua's effective range is about 1500 meters; and .50 BMG has the range of about one mile.
> 
> How useful are these various kinds of AR-15's for hunting? Well, Piers Morgan's claim that you wouldn't hunt a deer with one is only sometimes true — if, and only if, you are talking about .223 chambered AR-15's, and more critically, depending on where you live. In many states — but not all — it's not legal to hunt deer with this round because some believe the round isn't powerful enough to kill a deer, but just badly wound it. But some states allow deer hunting with .223 bullets for a variety of reasons and differing circumstances. At any rate, a .223 is perfect for small-game hunting, like coyote, fox, prairie dog, or other similar small-sized game. This is also sometimes referred to varmint hunting and many AR-15's are designed and marketed specifically as varmint hunting rifles. These typically have longer barrels to give the bullet better accuracy at the longer ranges typically involved when hunting this kind of game.
> 
> Gun Control Myth: The AR-15 is Not Actually a Hunting Rifle


30.06, common hunting round able to take down from white tail deer to grizzly bears.

Also 30.06 was the round used in the M1903, Maxim 1904 machine gun, M1919 Browning machine gun, M1, M1 Garand and the BAR

*Exploring 30-06 Energy*
That said, let’s compare several American-made 30-06 cartridges to determine the ranges at which they would deliver sufficient impact energy for elk, whitetail and self-defense.


Muzzle Velocity (fps)G1 Ballistic Coefficient1,500 ft lbs Range (yds)1,000 ft lbs Range (yds)260 ft lbs Range (yds)Federal Power-Shok 125gr SP31400.267238383919Federal Power-Shok 150gr SP29100.3132844481176Federal Power-Shok 180gr SP27000.3853545511614Federal Power-Shok 220gr SP24000.2932443911357Remington Core-Lokt 125gr SP31400.268239385922Remington Core-Lokt 150gr SP29100.3142854491179Remington Core-Lokt 180gr SP27000.2482283541035Hornady American Whitetail 150gr SP29100.3383074831270Hornady American Whitetail 180gr SP27000.4524166471901Winchester Super-X 150gr SP29200.2992744311126Winchester Super-X 165gr SP28000.3473184971378Winchester Super-X 180gr SP27000.3873565531623
Let’s make things a little more simple by averaging the ballistic performances of the 125 grain, 150 grain and 180 grain cartridges:


Muzzle Velocity (fps)G1 Ballistic Coefficient1,500 ft lbs Range (yds)1,000 ft lbs Range (yds)260 ft lbs Range (yds)Average 30-06 125gr SP31400.268239385922Average 30-06 150gr SP29130.3162884531188Average 30-06 180gr SP27000.3683395261542

Effective Range of 30-06 | How Far Is Too Far for the Caliber?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Tom Horn said:


> Let's compare what Kyle Rittenhouse used compared to what he could have used and what politicians consider dangerous to what really can be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I prefer 55 grain accelerator in 30.06...


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

TripleD said:


> I prefer 55 grain accelerator in 30.06...


I hadn't heard of it but I figured at that grain weight it had to be a saboted round. 

At 4080 fps it will cover some ground.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

The biggest injustice in this whole affair is that it didn’t happen in the ‘80s.

The movie adaptation would have been AWESOME!!


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> The biggest injustice in this whole affair is that it didn’t happen in the ‘80s.
> 
> The movie adaptation would have been AWESOME!!
> 
> View attachment 102369


Like this?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

The very first thing he should do is fly to Vegas. He is without a doubt the luckiest man in America today. He was lucky the night the shooting happened, and his luck held. Considering the powerful people who rallied, lied, preached, portrayed him as a cold blooded murderer, and their ability to sway public opinion, this is nothing short of a miracle.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Tom Horn said:


> I hadn't heard of it but I figured at that grain weight it had to be a saboted round.
> 
> At 4080 fps it will cover some ground.


Never found out a way to replicate it. I don't shoot in front of people not in the family. I shot a doe in the head 20 years ago with two friends around. That was on a Saturday and by Wednesday the local SWAT sniper was at the office . He wanted to know what platform I had...


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Tom Horn said:


> I hadn't heard of it but I figured at that grain weight it had to be a saboted round.
> 
> At 4080 fps it will cover some ground.


I didn't take track and too old to run.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

po boy said:


> I didn't take track and too old to run.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

One thing not mentioned is, the long shot. About fifty-nine years ago I took down my first deer with an old Winchester 30-30. It was about seventy yards away. Later, other opportunities would have been missed with that same 30-30, because of the distance the target was away from me.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Kelly Craig said:


> One thing not mentioned is, the long shot. About fifty-nine years ago I took down my first deer with an old Winchester 30-30. It was about seventy yards away. Later, other opportunities would have been missed with that same 30-30, because of the distance the target was away from me.


30 30 is fine here in Kentucky, but doesn’t have the range for the open country out west.


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

That would be me.



Evons hubby said:


> 30 30 is fine here in Kentucky, but doesn’t have the range for the open country out west.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

Hiro said:


> Hehe:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462029301289824259


Happy Thanksgiving Kyle!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

muleskinner2 said:


> The very first thing he should do is fly to Vegas. He is without a doubt the luckiest man in America today. He was lucky the night the shooting happened, and his luck held. Considering the powerful people who rallied, lied, preached, portrayed him as a cold blooded murderer, and their ability to sway public opinion, this is nothing short of a miracle.


That is not luck.

That is the Hand of God.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Some money donors and a couple decent ability lawyers helped a bit also. Unless god was just testing Kyle.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Redlands Okie said:


> Some money donors and a couple decent ability lawyers helped a bit also. Unless god was just testing Kyle.


And how did the miracle of that money to pay those lawyers happen? <shrug>


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

Pony said:


> That is not luck.
> 
> That is the Hand of God.


Justice actually


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> Justice actually


God is just.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

Pony said:


> God is just.


One of my greatest fears is that I "get what I deserve". 

We all see the world through "rose colered glasses". It is difficult for us to see beyond that...


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Proverbs 21:15


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> One of my greatest fears is that I "get what I deserve".
> 
> We all see the world through "rose colered glasses". It is difficult for us to see beyond that...


But because of Messiah's sacrifice, we don't have to worry about getting what we deserve. 

I know TANSTAAFL, but there is free salvation.

As far as looking through rose-colored glasses, I haven't had that luxury in a few years.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

But even the Messiah said we reap what we sow. Just because one is forgiven doesn't mean they don't have to attone for misdeeds. Forgiven means your sins will not keep you from your eternal reward.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I knew an old man and woman who had been married 60+ years. She had a weekend affair when she was out of town about 20 years into their marriage.
He never failed to bring it up in any argument, never failed to just start talking about it at any moment or with anyone. He used her failing as leverage and for torture.
She spent a dozen or more years apologizing, begging for forgivenes and living in shame. At some point she decided she could no longer live her life like that. She told him she could do no more to make him understand she regretted what she did. God had forgiven her and if he won't then to divorce her.
He wouldn't divorce her but he still wouldn't let it go. She however did. She refused to feel guilt anymore.
I was in a group one afternoon when his brother asked him why he didn't just let it go. In at least his late 70s at the time, He said the following-
"If I forget it, she'll just do it again. If I forgive her, she won't be in hell with me."


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> I knew an old man and woman who had been married 60+ years. She had a weekend affair when she was out of town about 20 years into their marriage.
> He never failed to bring it up in any argument, never failed to just start talking about it at any moment or with anyone. He used her failing as leverage and for torture.
> She spent a dozen or more years apologizing, begging for forgivenes and living in shame. At some point she decided she could no longer live her life like that. She told him she could do no more to make him understand she regretted what she did. God had forgiven her and if he won't then to divorce her.
> He wouldn't divorce her but he still wouldn't let it go. She however did. She refused to feel guilt anymore.
> ...


Sounds like a very selfish, unhappy man.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I agree.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> But even the Messiah said we reap what we sow. Just because one is forgiven doesn't mean they don't have to attone for misdeeds. Forgiven means your sins will not keep you from your eternal reward.


There are consequences for our actions, no doubt. I was thinking specifically about salvation itself.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The promise of a better life is occasionally the only thing that keeps me plodding along.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It might only feel like you are plodding. To others, they could only dream of being in your shoes. Continue on.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Most days I am happy to be plodding. A few years ago plodding was become extremely difficult. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> Most days I am happy to be plodding. A few years ago plodding was become extremely difficult. Thanks for the kind words.


I'm glad you're still plodding along. I like your posts.


----------

